# (Open) Cataloguing Parties at Luckbound



## healingwind (Apr 26, 2020)

Seeking to host catalog parties! Twelve items at a time. Three visitors at a time. You can tip for this by watering three flowers just left of the catalog party area. No DIY items, only items that can be bought via catalog! You may attend multiple parties if you wish.

No entrance fee but you can tip by watering my flowers just left of the party area if you wish!

My Catalog Party Items:
1. Double sofa (black)
2. Antique mini table (brown)
3. Dj's turn table (white)
4. Screen (plum)
5. Cute floor lamp (blue)
6. Cute chair (blue)
7. Loft bed with desk (black)
8. Cute bed (blue)
9. Cute sofa (blue)
10. Refrigerator (black)
11. Throwback skull radio (black)
12. Clothes closet (blue)

Will take 2-3 people per group! I will let you know when to expect a code.



Spoiler: Current/ Next Group



1.
2.
3.





Spoiler: Queue of Groups



{ Group for xx:xx }
1.
2.
3.


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 26, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)

could i come, please? c:


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 26, 2020)

could i stop by? c:


----------



## chiffonroll (Apr 26, 2020)

may i drop by?


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come by! Thanks!


----------



## shfq (Apr 26, 2020)

Would like to be on nexr barch


----------



## SkyeWolfYou (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello! May I join pls?


----------



## Frykul (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello, Is the party still happening?


----------

